# raccoon Squaller



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

Does or has anyone used a raccoon squaller for Coyotes?

It drove my Ex-old Lady crazy =]

jimmy shutt


----------



## halfbreed (Aug 13, 2012)

so it works on cougars ? lol but seriously yes it will bring yotes in . I have used my raccoon squaller a couple of times when I didn't have any other call with me . I raccoon hunt more than yote hunt so my squallers are allways in the truck .


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

thanks halfbreed it's a god awful sound when your in the middle of nowhere and your not the one doing it, I have been there for that.

my best chance at a Cougar now is setting up a Gody Jewelry/ Avon stand in front of the Blue Martini Lounge here in Fort Lauderdale.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Man, you got that Cougar hunt sewed up. You might even get her to pay for the squaller.....?


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

Knuck, Knuck, Knuck, got to adapt to the situation.....good stuff JTK/HB ya just can't make that stuff up. So I'll take the squaller for old times sake.


----------

